# [DVD] No puedo acceder a DVD de datos como usuario normal...

## achaw

El problema lo comenta el titulo. Es raro, tengo todos los permisos para acceder a mi dispositivo y su respectivo punto de montaje. De echo, puedo acceder a cualquier CD o DVD que mando...pero hace poco pase unas cuantas pelis a un dvd como datos y ahora como usuario normal me da permiso denegado, y con root funciona de maravilla...Para mi sorpresa estuve probando otros dvd de datos con el mismo resultado. Solo me pasa con los discos grabados de esa manera...

Alguna idea?

----------

## sag

Has mirado si pertenecen al grupo cdrom

----------

## achaw

Obviamente pertenezco al grupo cdrom. Todos esos problemas normales de permisos los descarto. Esto es un caso especial que solo me pasa con DVD de datos por alguna razon, por eso lo posteo.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

¿Que programa usaste y qué opciones exactas? Si pudieras recordarlo...

¿Solo te pasa con "algunos cd/dvd de datos" o con "todos los cd/dvd de datos"?

Si es solo con algunos, y todos grabados por tí, está claro que el problema está en la grabación. El tipo de problema concreto puede depender bastante de las opciones utilizadas.

----------

## achaw

Con todos los DVD de datos....no CD. 

Use k3b con las sig opciones marcadas:

Modo de grabacion: Auto.

Sistema de archivos: Rock Ridget, Joilet, UDF.

Lo normal, siempre grabo datos de esa manera para el reproductor de sobremesa, nunca habia probado en mi PC.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

si como root puedes y como usario no, digo yo que es obvio que es algo de permisos. Si crees que los permisos del usuario y de los dispositivos implicados son correctos, comprueba con un ls -la del dispositivo los UID y GID con los que fueron escritos los datos, es lo único que se me ocurre.

Además, que formato has usado exactamente ? porque dudo que se puedan usar joliet y udf a la vez.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

No entiendo mucho de historias extrañas en cdrom y similares, debí saltarme ese capítulo  :Razz:  Sin embargo gringo lleva razón, aunque puede que el trasfondo del tema de los permisos esté influído en gran parte por las opciones de grabación y/o el sistema de ficheros y extensiones utilizadas. No se si existe una respuesta sencilla al problema  :Razz: 

----------

## inconexo

Que dice el "dmesg"? Suele ser la mejor fuente de informacion ante cualquier error de kernel. Tambien comprueba que grabas con Joilet, y que lo que grabas tiene permisos 755, por ejemplo

Un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Joliet? permisos?

Puede un sistema de archivos joliet almacenar permisos como cualquier FS de linux?... Interesante.

Yo me jugaría a que el problema es el sistema de archivos, mi grabadora de dvd no me deja leer cd o dvd grabados en UDF por ejemplo, me da permiso denegado, pero como no la uso para nada prácticamente, me tiene sin cuidado y nunca investigué a que se debe.

Algo en el kernel respecto a los permisos sobre tal o cual sistema de archivos, por ahi viene mas o menos la mano...

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Joliet? permisos?
> 
> Puede un sistema de archivos joliet almacenar permisos como cualquier FS de linux?... Interesante.
> 
> Yo me jugaría a que el problema es el sistema de archivos, mi grabadora de dvd no me deja leer cd o dvd grabados en UDF por ejemplo, me da permiso denegado, pero como no la uso para nada prácticamente, me tiene sin cuidado y nunca investigué a que se debe.
> ...

 

Si, imagine que por ahi venia la mano...voy a investigar mas, y doy mas detalles.

Saludos

----------

## achaw

dmesg:

```
UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount

UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'Peliculas1', timestamp 2007/12/09 23:51 (1f4c)
```

ls a un archivo:

```
-r--r--r-- 1 root root 867395663 dic  9 13:28 /mnt/dvd-rw/Match_Point.mpg
```

Permiso de lectura para todos, usuario:grupo -----> root:root

```
cd /mnt/dvd-rw

bash: cd: /mnt/dvd-rw: Permiso denegado
```

Sigo investigando y gracias....

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

UDF, entonces te está pasando lo mismo que a mi...

Por que no grabas en joliet a ver que pasa? Eso al menos sirve para aislar un poco mas el problema...

Lo único que saco en claro de todo esto es que te gusta el tenis...   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Stolz

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Lo único que saco en claro de todo esto es que te gusta el tenis...  

 

[OffTopic] O más bien Scarlett Johansson  :Very Happy:  [/OffTopic]

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *achaw wrote:*   

> ls a un archivo:
> 
> ```
> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 867395663 dic  9 13:28 /mnt/dvd-rw/Match_Point.mpg
> ```
> ...

 

Si como usuario normal no te da permisos de nada es un segurisimo tiro al piso la respuesta, grabaste el archivo como root y ninguno de los users mortales lo podrán leer.

Solución chapusera que te puede solventar por los momentos es agrega tu usuario al grupo root. Pero recomendaria cambiar los permisos de los archivos antes de grabarlos y valga la redundancia grabarlos desde un user vulgarius y silvestrus.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Si como usuario normal no te da permisos de nada es un segurisimo tiro al piso la respuesta, grabaste el archivo como root y ninguno de los users mortales lo podrán leer. 
> 
> Solución chapusera que te puede solventar por los momentos es agrega tu usuario al grupo root. Pero recomendaria cambiar los permisos de los archivos antes de grabarlos y valga la redundancia grabarlos desde un user vulgarius y silvestrus.

 

 *Achaw wrote:*   

> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 867395663 dic  9 13:28 /mnt/dvd-rw/Match_Point.mpg

 

-r--r--r Lectura para todos, cualquier usuario lo debería poder acceder.

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  más bien Scarlett Johansson

 

A quien no?   :Very Happy:  No sabía que era una película...

Salud!

----------

## achaw

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Stolz wrote:*    más bien Scarlett Johansson 
> 
> A quien no?   No sabía que era una película...
> ...

 

Si, es la pelicula  :Smile: 

Y grabar, grabo como cualquier ser vivo racional que usa k3b....como usuario normal. Como detalle, si no me equivoco, cdrecord esta con suid.

Saludos

----------

## Coghan

Hola:

Solo es por sugerir, es una tontería pero a veces ni la vemos, ¿has mirado los permisos de tu carpeta /mnt/dvd-rw?, solo los de la carpeta, antes y después de montar el DVD de datos. Realmente puedes leer al archivo grabado pero la carpeta igual no te deje entrar.

también puedes revisar k3bsetup, postea tu configuración para compararla.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre es alguna regla udev que tengas creada, a veces me ha pasado que se quedan permanentes incluso después de cambiar de grabador, me mantiene la config del viejo.

----------

## achaw

Segun lo que investigue, UDF es problematico. Y es el preferido a la hora de montar...lo que hice es cambiar la linea de filesystem en fstab, de "auto" a "iso9660". Y puedo acceder a los discos de datos. Por ahora una solucion sucia...que me funciona.

Saludos

----------

